# Black copper spawn log



## joel bettas (Dec 31, 2011)

:-dblack hm copper dragon bred by me and my black copper female imported.they spawned five days ago .will post pictures of the fry as they get older


----------



## bananasammy8 (Jun 28, 2012)

Wow! They are very beautiful bettas! I love the male!


----------



## Curlyfatbottom (Sep 29, 2011)

Your boy seem to have a small scale covering his eye(diamond eye)
Or it just a camera flare


----------



## joel bettas (Dec 31, 2011)

*pics of the babies*

1 month old


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

I see a little bit of red on the last baby. They look wonderful and healthy.


----------



## joel bettas (Dec 31, 2011)

*update on spawn*

Two young males and the rest in their grow out


----------



## BettaBaited (May 22, 2012)

Wow I bet those weren't quite the babies you were expecting! But they are beautiful! The top red male looks like he's going to grow gorgeous.


----------



## joel bettas (Dec 31, 2011)

This what i expected


----------



## Setsuna (Sep 5, 2012)

You got like some cambodian females


----------



## CandiceMM (Jul 15, 2012)

Very beautiful healthy spawn!


----------



## joel bettas (Dec 31, 2011)

*more pics of my babies*

they just love to eat


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

They are really developing well. I love it when the colors start to show.


----------



## joel bettas (Dec 31, 2011)

*update of young male*

he's growing nice


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Beautiful babies! I love coppers.


----------

